# Im in hunters heaven



## sealybobo

We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.

Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.

So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.


----------



## RodISHI

Congratulations!


----------



## sealybobo

RodISHI said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks. My brothers even got bulldozers cleaning up the middle where they logged it. And food crops to bring in the deer. I haven't seen a deer yet. Lol.


----------



## nuhuh

Happiness is hard to beat, I'm so glad to see someone basking in it.


----------



## RodISHI

sealybobo said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. My brothers even got bulldozers cleaning up the middle where they logged it. And food crops to bring in the deer. I haven't seen a deer yet. Lol.
Click to expand...

Before he starts dozing out everything see if you have any of these types bushes Zanthoxylum americanum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia If you have any you may want to consider keeping them. It actually has some good value to it. If I could go back to when the dozer went on ours I'd be marking off limit sections for the valuable natural bushes like that and elderberries and such.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.



I am happy for you, Sealy!  There is nothing like being out in the woods and up in a tree.  Enjoy!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.


You _sound _happy!   It' great reading this!


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> You _sound _happy!   It' great reading this!
Click to expand...

Oh if you only knew the drama from my parents. Yesterday was horrible. My brother says I need to stop going to my parents 4 days a week. They need a nurse and landscaper and babysitter, not me.


----------



## sealybobo

RodISHI said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. My brothers even got bulldozers cleaning up the middle where they logged it. And food crops to bring in the deer. I haven't seen a deer yet. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before he starts dozing out everything see if you have any of these types bushes Zanthoxylum americanum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia If you have any you may want to consider keeping them. It actually has some good value to it. If I could go back to when the dozer went on ours I'd be marking off limit sections for the valuable natural bushes like that and elderberries and such.
Click to expand...

We have left all the woods alone. The guy before up logged the center so it was all stumps. Now we will do corn alfalfa, winter wheat, beats or whatever will grow in this Sandy soil. It's a project but a fun one at least.


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> You _sound _happy!   It' great reading this!
Click to expand...

So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.


And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
*
And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
> *
> And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.
Click to expand...


The fawns used to be taken in and raised by locals in the area and they would leave when grown and return with their families for a visit.  It was a blessed sight to see until the Democrats made laws making it a felony to feed an abandoned fawn or take it in and nurture it to full age.  The law is no one can feed them or rescue them.  They must be left to die.  Blame your own Democrat party for that law.  It's a wicked thing to do but they already have turned murdering babies and selling their body parts into a business so we should not be shocked to learn they would do it to Bambi.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> You _sound _happy!   It' great reading this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh if you only knew the drama from my parents. Yesterday was horrible. My brother says I need to stop going to my parents 4 days a week. They need a nurse and landscaper and babysitter, not me.
Click to expand...

There is only One that you need to listen to concerning your parents.  Get yourself a little New Testament book and put it in your pocket and when you are up in a tree read awhile and ask the LORD for wisdom and understanding.  He tells us if any lack wisdom or understanding we can ask for it from God, Sealy.  So ask!


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
> *
> And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.
Click to expand...

The fawns are old enough to fend for themselves.  It is why they set the date for hunting season.  At that time of year, they won't die without mom.  Deer aren't like humans.  They don't take 18-however old you are to move out of their parents basement.

I do think we are way too overpopulated as a species.  Maybe China had it right with the 1 child rule.  And I am for killing killers and rapists.  I'm also pro abortion.  Imagine if all those aborters had those kids.  They would be horrible parents and raise more horrible humans.  

I had a wonderful time this weekend by the way.  I sat up in a tree from 4:30am to 7pm.  I can only shoot a 6 point or bigger buck now.  No more doe.  See, proper land management.  You should see our hidden cameras.  There are lot of deer on that property.  But I didn't see nothing!  That's because we give them 65 acres to live on.  All we ask for is a doe every once in awhile and their biggest buck.  We let spikes, 4 points, 6 points live.  Guaranteeing the survival of the species.  And the meat is so much better than beef.  If you eat cow you are a hypocrite. 

And there is a 10 foot bear on the property.  If it eats me, don't feel sorry for me.  I had it coming.  I'll agree with you on that.


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
> *
> And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fawns used to be taken in and raised by locals in the area and they would leave when grown and return with their families for a visit.  It was a blessed sight to see until the Democrats made laws making it a felony to feed an abandoned fawn or take it in and nurture it to full age.  The law is no one can feed them or rescue them.  They must be left to die.  Blame your own Democrat party for that law.  It's a wicked thing to do but they already have turned murdering babies and selling their body parts into a business so we should not be shocked to learn they would do it to Bambi.
Click to expand...

I understand all the reasons why we aren't supposed to feed the animals, but I agree we should feed the darn things.  I love it that every so often I see a family of deer running through my neighborhood.  I hope the neighbors are ok with them eating their gardens.  Plant extra so they can eat.  Isn't that what Jesus would do?  

So why don't you just make a garden?  There are lots of reasons why yo shouldn't feed the animals but no reason why they can't help themselves.  Is there?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

sealybobo said:


> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.



Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> You _sound _happy!   It' great reading this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh if you only knew the drama from my parents. Yesterday was horrible. My brother says I need to stop going to my parents 4 days a week. They need a nurse and landscaper and babysitter, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only One that you need to listen to concerning your parents.  Get yourself a little New Testament book and put it in your pocket and when you are up in a tree read awhile and ask the LORD for wisdom and understanding.  He tells us if any lack wisdom or understanding we can ask for it from God, Sealy.  So ask!
Click to expand...

I did ask.  He said you are on your own.  He said that's life deal with it.  Shit happens.  He said be there for your parents and I am.  Remember, honor thy parents?  Oh, my Christian brother isn't very helpful to my parents.  Not at all.  Guess who is?  This ATHIEST!  Not a christian, not a god.  

My parents were Christians.  Not christiany enough for you but they were.  Why did she get alzheimers?  Why did Reagan get it?  Why do many born agains get it?

I thought about this.  If I started believing (which is impossible), and I started praying to this god because I wanted my parents to go to heaven or be cured, I would be guilty of the wishful thinking I accuse all you theists of.  Sorry, just can't do it.  Not that I don't want there to be a god and heaven.  I just know better.


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
Click to expand...

I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.

And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.

Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.
> 
> And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.
> 
> Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.
Click to expand...


Don't care ya do it, just be honest about it and don't call it something it aint.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Picking a carrot or potato out of your garden isn't gathering, it's gardening. 

Lotta people do gather, dumpster diver types, people who go into a wood for mushrooms and berries, they're 'gatherers' and worthy of respect for the effort involved. Just as a 'hunter' is worthy of respect for walking all day following tracks until finding his quary and making a good shot.

All I'm saying.


----------



## protectionist

Jeremiah said:


> The fawns used to be taken in and raised by locals in the area and they would leave when grown and return with their families for a visit.  It was a blessed sight to see until the Democrats made laws making it a felony to feed an abandoned fawn or take it in and nurture it to full age.  The law is no one can feed them or rescue them.  They must be left to die.  Blame your own Democrat party for that law.  It's a wicked thing to do but they already have turned murdering babies and selling their body parts into a business so we should not be shocked to learn they would do it to Bambi.


I'm just as opposed to the murdering of babies and selling body parts as anyone, as well as most everything Democrats do.  Now turning to the subject matter of my post.  If the fawns are still dependent on their mother's milk, how could fawns be nourished without their mother's milk ?  Some substitute would need to be provided.  How healthy (or unhealthy) would that be for the fawn ?

Not that I'm in any habit of supporting Democrats, but from what I see here, I'm wondering if they didn't pass that law to keep you guys from going out and blowing their mothers away.  Frankly, whether anybody cares for the fawns or not (and I'm not assured they do, with or without that law), I'd say going out and killing deer is just flat-out murder of one of God's creature's, a living thing that feels pain, probably suffers when shot, may be just wounded, and run off into the woods, to die a slow painful death.
I've never been a hunter, but I was a fisherman for decades, and I always felt uncomfortable about hurting the fish and killing them, even when their offspring was not an issue.  I don't fish any more, and I feel a lot better about it now.


----------



## martybegan

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
> *
> And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.
Click to expand...


Do you ask the wolves the same question?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> You _sound _happy!   It' great reading this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh if you only knew the drama from my parents. Yesterday was horrible. My brother says I need to stop going to my parents 4 days a week. They need a nurse and landscaper and babysitter, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only One that you need to listen to concerning your parents.  Get yourself a little New Testament book and put it in your pocket and when you are up in a tree read awhile and ask the LORD for wisdom and understanding.  He tells us if any lack wisdom or understanding we can ask for it from God, Sealy.  So ask!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did ask.  He said you are on your own.  He said that's life deal with it.  Shit happens.  He said be there for your parents and I am.  Remember, honor thy parents?  Oh, my Christian brother isn't very helpful to my parents.  Not at all.  Guess who is?  This ATHIEST!  Not a christian, not a god.
> 
> My parents were Christians.  Not christiany enough for you but they were.  Why did she get alzheimers?  Why did Reagan get it?  Why do many born agains get it?
> 
> I thought about this.  If I started believing (which is impossible), and I started praying to this god because I wanted my parents to go to heaven or be cured, I would be guilty of the wishful thinking I accuse all you theists of.  Sorry, just can't do it.  Not that I don't want there to be a god and heaven.  I just know better.
Click to expand...


IF you started believing?  You already are.  Listen to me.  Didn't I tell you that I believed your honoring your parents this way was wonderful?  That you were to be commended?  That I am praying for God to bless you, Sealy?  I still am.  You know what is right to do in your heart! And you are doing it. 

I've had many people tell me they are Christians and I have seen no evidence of it in their lives.  That matter is between them and God.  As for you?   I'm glad you are hunting, getting in the outdoors, doing some things, taking some time off because *you need it. 
*
I respect you very much for what you have done for your parents.  Very much.   I care about what happens to you too.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Delta4Embassy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.
> 
> And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.
> 
> Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care ya do it, just be honest about it and don't call it something it aint.
Click to expand...


Leave him alone!  He knows how to hunt deer!  Enough already.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fawns used to be taken in and raised by locals in the area and they would leave when grown and return with their families for a visit.  It was a blessed sight to see until the Democrats made laws making it a felony to feed an abandoned fawn or take it in and nurture it to full age.  The law is no one can feed them or rescue them.  They must be left to die.  Blame your own Democrat party for that law.  It's a wicked thing to do but they already have turned murdering babies and selling their body parts into a business so we should not be shocked to learn they would do it to Bambi.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just as opposed to the murdering of babies and selling body parts as anyone, as well as most everything Democrats do.  Now turning to the subject matter of my post.  If the fawns are still dependent on their mother's milk, how could fawns be nourished without their mother's milk ?  Some substitute would need to be provided.  How healthy (or unhealthy) would that be for the fawn ?
> 
> Not that I'm in any habit of supporting Democrats, but from what I see here, I'm wondering if they didn't pass that law to keep you guys from going out and blowing their mothers away.  Frankly, whether anybody cares for the fawns or not (and I'm not assured they do, with or without that law), I'd say going out and killing deer is just flat-out murder of one of God's creature's, a living thing that feels pain, probably suffers when shot, may be just wounded, and run off into the woods, to die a slow painful death.
> I've never been a hunter, but I was a fisherman for decades, and I always felt uncomfortable about hurting the fish and killing them, even when their offspring was not an issue.  I don't fish any more, and I feel a lot better about it now.
Click to expand...


If you work it through, there's really no reason to be opposed to hunting or fishing. Whether a man takes an animal or another animal does what difference does it make? How would you rather die? Gunshot wound or being chewed to death?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Jeremiah said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.
> 
> And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.
> 
> Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care ya do it, just be honest about it and don't call it something it aint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave him alone!  He knows how to hunt deer!  Enough already.
Click to expand...


You really wanna dance with me? Don't start something you can't finish.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> The fawns are old enough to fend for themselves.  It is why they set the date for hunting season.  At that time of year, they won't die without mom.  Deer aren't like humans.  They don't take 18-however old you are to move out of their parents basement.
> 
> I do think we are way too overpopulated as a species.  Maybe China had it right with the 1 child rule.  And I am for killing killers and rapists.  I'm also pro abortion.  Imagine if all those aborters had those kids.  They would be horrible parents and raise more horrible humans.
> 
> I had a wonderful time this weekend by the way.  I sat up in a tree from 4:30am to 7pm.  I can only shoot a 6 point or bigger buck now.  No more doe.  See, proper land management.  You should see our hidden cameras.  There are lot of deer on that property.  But I didn't see nothing!  That's because we give them 65 acres to live on.  All we ask for is a doe every once in awhile and their biggest buck.  We let spikes, 4 points, 6 points live.  Guaranteeing the survival of the species.  And the meat is so much better than beef.  If you eat cow you are a hypocrite.
> 
> And there is a 10 foot bear on the property.  If it eats me, don't feel sorry for me.  I had it coming.  I'll agree with you on that.


You don't have it quite right about the fawns.  They stay with their mothers long after they are dependent on her for milk.  Generally, fawns stay with their mothers as long as 2 YEARS >>  Deer Reproduction - Deer Facts and Information

While you may be for killing killers and rapists (so am I) the deer you kill, aren't "killers and rapists".  They are just innocent animals trying to live their lives in peace (until you came along).  So since the deer are totally innocent, that's what my question is (not what you turned it into)  Would you be morally OK with killing innocent humans to keep the population in check ?  I sense your answer would be that you would be OK, since you support abortion.

Your post gives me the impression that rather than looking at what you're doing objectively, you are crafting out answers, for the purpose of supporting what you want to do, and be able to say it's OK.  Maybe you are more honest than that, I'm just telling you the impression I get, and I have no need to spin it one way or the other.

As for the cow eating, again I think you're spinning it to fit your "hobby" or whatever it might be called. People who oppose hunting, but do eat animal meat aren't hypocrites.  That's because we were RAISED from birth on red meat, and it is something that is part of the way of life from long before we even thought about it, or had anything to say about what we were eating.  By the time we got old enough to choose, a lot of years of habit has already been instilled. I, myself, am a partial vegetarian, and I do still eat fish, some chicken and turkey, and even when I do, I wish I wasn't.  And I sure wouldn't take it with a smile and pleasure like you do.


----------



## protectionist

martybegan said:


> Do you ask the wolves the same question?


They aren't in the category to get that question.  They can't go to the supermarket and buy non-meat food.  You can. The predator-prey relationship, IMO, is the absolute worst thing in the world.  Looking at it from a spiritual perspective, I'd say it may be the devil's # 1 masterpiece.  Wolves don't have much choice.  And cats (which are more carnivorous) son't either. But as humans, we can choose, at least to some degree, to overcome the meat-eating habit we've had instilled in us from our earliest years.


----------



## protectionist

Delta4Embassy said:


> If you work it through, there's really no reason to be opposed to hunting or fishing. Whether a man takes an animal or another animal does what difference does it make? How would you rather die? Gunshot wound or being chewed to death?


That isn't the scenario.  Many animals on the prey side of the spectrum, NEVER get chewed to death.  By far, most of them life their whole lives and just die eventually of old age.  No reason for them to be killed at young, healthy (or any) age.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fawns used to be taken in and raised by locals in the area and they would leave when grown and return with their families for a visit.  It was a blessed sight to see until the Democrats made laws making it a felony to feed an abandoned fawn or take it in and nurture it to full age.  The law is no one can feed them or rescue them.  They must be left to die.  Blame your own Democrat party for that law.  It's a wicked thing to do but they already have turned murdering babies and selling their body parts into a business so we should not be shocked to learn they would do it to Bambi.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just as opposed to the murdering of babies and selling body parts as anyone, as well as most everything Democrats do.  Now turning to the subject matter of my post.  If the fawns are still dependent on their mother's milk, how could fawns be nourished without their mother's milk ?  Some substitute would need to be provided.  How healthy (or unhealthy) would that be for the fawn ?
> 
> Not that I'm in any habit of supporting Democrats, but from what I see here, I'm wondering if they didn't pass that law to keep you guys from going out and blowing their mothers away.  Frankly, whether anybody cares for the fawns or not (and I'm not assured they do, with or without that law), I'd say going out and killing deer is just flat-out murder of one of God's creature's, a living thing that feels pain, probably suffers when shot, may be just wounded, and run off into the woods, to die a slow painful death.
> I've never been a hunter, but I was a fisherman for decades, and I always felt uncomfortable about hurting the fish and killing them, even when their offspring was not an issue.  I don't fish any more, and I feel a lot better about it now.
Click to expand...

Do you eat fish or beef?


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fawns are old enough to fend for themselves.  It is why they set the date for hunting season.  At that time of year, they won't die without mom.  Deer aren't like humans.  They don't take 18-however old you are to move out of their parents basement.
> 
> I do think we are way too overpopulated as a species.  Maybe China had it right with the 1 child rule.  And I am for killing killers and rapists.  I'm also pro abortion.  Imagine if all those aborters had those kids.  They would be horrible parents and raise more horrible humans.
> 
> I had a wonderful time this weekend by the way.  I sat up in a tree from 4:30am to 7pm.  I can only shoot a 6 point or bigger buck now.  No more doe.  See, proper land management.  You should see our hidden cameras.  There are lot of deer on that property.  But I didn't see nothing!  That's because we give them 65 acres to live on.  All we ask for is a doe every once in awhile and their biggest buck.  We let spikes, 4 points, 6 points live.  Guaranteeing the survival of the species.  And the meat is so much better than beef.  If you eat cow you are a hypocrite.
> 
> And there is a 10 foot bear on the property.  If it eats me, don't feel sorry for me.  I had it coming.  I'll agree with you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have it quite right about the fawns.  They stay with their mothers long after they are dependent on her for milk.  Generally, fawns stay with their mothers as long as 2 YEARS >>  Deer Reproduction - Deer Facts and Information
> 
> While you may be for killing killers and rapists (so am I) the deer you kill, aren't "killers and rapists".  They are just innocent animals trying to live their lives in peace (until you came along).  So since the deer are totally innocent, that's what my question is (not what you turned it into)  Would you be morally OK with killing innocent humans to keep the population in check ?  I sense your answer would be that you would be OK, since you support abortion.
> 
> Your post gives me the impression that rather than looking at what you're doing objectively, you are crafting out answers, for the purpose of supporting what you want to do, and be able to say it's OK.  Maybe you are more honest than that, I'm just telling you the impression I get, and I have no need to spin it one way or the other.
> 
> As for the cow eating, again I think you're spinning it to fit your "hobby" or whatever it might be called. People who oppose hunting, but do eat animal meat aren't hypocrites.  That's because we were RAISED from birth on red meat, and it is something that is part of the way of life from long before we even thought about it, or had anything to say about what we were eating.  By the time we got old enough to choose, a lot of years of habit has already been instilled. I, myself, am a partial vegetarian, and I do still eat fish, some chicken and turkey, and even when I do, I wish I wasn't.  And I sure wouldn't take it with a smile and pleasure like you do.
Click to expand...

I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?  

I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef. 

And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.  

Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fawns are old enough to fend for themselves.  It is why they set the date for hunting season.  At that time of year, they won't die without mom.  Deer aren't like humans.  They don't take 18-however old you are to move out of their parents basement.
> 
> I do think we are way too overpopulated as a species.  Maybe China had it right with the 1 child rule.  And I am for killing killers and rapists.  I'm also pro abortion.  Imagine if all those aborters had those kids.  They would be horrible parents and raise more horrible humans.
> 
> I had a wonderful time this weekend by the way.  I sat up in a tree from 4:30am to 7pm.  I can only shoot a 6 point or bigger buck now.  No more doe.  See, proper land management.  You should see our hidden cameras.  There are lot of deer on that property.  But I didn't see nothing!  That's because we give them 65 acres to live on.  All we ask for is a doe every once in awhile and their biggest buck.  We let spikes, 4 points, 6 points live.  Guaranteeing the survival of the species.  And the meat is so much better than beef.  If you eat cow you are a hypocrite.
> 
> And there is a 10 foot bear on the property.  If it eats me, don't feel sorry for me.  I had it coming.  I'll agree with you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have it quite right about the fawns.  They stay with their mothers long after they are dependent on her for milk.  Generally, fawns stay with their mothers as long as 2 YEARS >>  Deer Reproduction - Deer Facts and Information
> 
> While you may be for killing killers and rapists (so am I) the deer you kill, aren't "killers and rapists".  They are just innocent animals trying to live their lives in peace (until you came along).  So since the deer are totally innocent, that's what my question is (not what you turned it into)  Would you be morally OK with killing innocent humans to keep the population in check ?  I sense your answer would be that you would be OK, since you support abortion.
> 
> Your post gives me the impression that rather than looking at what you're doing objectively, you are crafting out answers, for the purpose of supporting what you want to do, and be able to say it's OK.  Maybe you are more honest than that, I'm just telling you the impression I get, and I have no need to spin it one way or the other.
> 
> As for the cow eating, again I think you're spinning it to fit your "hobby" or whatever it might be called. People who oppose hunting, but do eat animal meat aren't hypocrites.  That's because we were RAISED from birth on red meat, and it is something that is part of the way of life from long before we even thought about it, or had anything to say about what we were eating.  By the time we got old enough to choose, a lot of years of habit has already been instilled. I, myself, am a partial vegetarian, and I do still eat fish, some chicken and turkey, and even when I do, I wish I wasn't.  And I sure wouldn't take it with a smile and pleasure like you do.
Click to expand...

I could tell you stories about some of my hunts but it would break your heart.  But I say if you have the nerve to eat meat you should also have the stomach to watch it die.  Just because you are too much of a pussy to kill the food you eat, doesn't make you a better person.  It just makes you a coward.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.
> 
> And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.
> 
> Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.


Saying_ "I want to shoot something"_ sounds pathological to me.  Even as an Army veteran, I never had the feeling like I WANTED to shoot something or somebody.  Even now (I just returned from Iraq 2 weeks ago) as much as I despise ISIS, I still don't have good feeling about taking away a life.  If it needs to be done (and it does) I'm willing to do it, but I'm not comfortable with it, and I sure couldn't do it for fun.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> I could tell you stories about some of my hunts but it would break your heart.  But I say if you have the nerve to eat meat you should also have the stomach to watch it die.  Just because you are too much of a pussy to kill the food you eat, doesn't make you a better person.  It just makes you a coward.


I'm a United States Army veteran.  Don't you EVER call me a pussy or a coward, BOY!


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?
> 
> I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef.
> 
> And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.
> 
> Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.


I already explained the meat eating scenario, so don't try to bullshit me, BOY!  You want a feel like a manly man ?   If you did, you could take me on, one on one, in a physical fight.  And we could see then how manly you are, when my steel-tipped combat boot breaks your leg, and you go down hard.  I'm not threatening you, it's just a hypothetical for you to think about, alongside your "manly" trip of shooting an innocent, defenseless animal.  Point is, how manly would you be against someone who is NOT defenseless, and who could break your bones, in seconds ?


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> You _sound _happy!   It' great reading this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh if you only knew the drama from my parents. Yesterday was horrible. My brother says I need to stop going to my parents 4 days a week. They need a nurse and landscaper and babysitter, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only One that you need to listen to concerning your parents.  Get yourself a little New Testament book and put it in your pocket and when you are up in a tree read awhile and ask the LORD for wisdom and understanding.  He tells us if any lack wisdom or understanding we can ask for it from God, Sealy.  So ask!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did ask.  He said you are on your own.  He said that's life deal with it.  Shit happens.  He said be there for your parents and I am.  Remember, honor thy parents?  Oh, my Christian brother isn't very helpful to my parents.  Not at all.  Guess who is?  This ATHIEST!  Not a christian, not a god.
> 
> My parents were Christians.  Not christiany enough for you but they were.  Why did she get alzheimers?  Why did Reagan get it?  Why do many born agains get it?
> 
> I thought about this.  If I started believing (which is impossible), and I started praying to this god because I wanted my parents to go to heaven or be cured, I would be guilty of the wishful thinking I accuse all you theists of.  Sorry, just can't do it.  Not that I don't want there to be a god and heaven.  I just know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you started believing?  You already are.  Listen to me.  Didn't I tell you that I believed your honoring your parents this way was wonderful?  That you were to be commended?  That I am praying for God to bless you, Sealy?  I still am.  You know what is right to do in your heart! And you are doing it.
> 
> I've had many people tell me they are Christians and I have seen no evidence of it in their lives.  That matter is between them and God.  As for you?   I'm glad you are hunting, getting in the outdoors, doing some things, taking some time off because *you need it.
> *
> I respect you very much for what you have done for your parents.  Very much.   I care about what happens to you too.
Click to expand...

Thanks Jeremiah.  Do you know how many people see me with my mom a lot and tell me what a wonderful person I am for spending so much time with her?  Do you know what I say to them?  I say, "how could you not take care of someone you love?" and they all say, "believe it or not, a lot of people wouldn't do it".  

That would haunt me for the rest of my life.  If I knew I didn't spend every chance I could with my parents while they are suffering.  I even feel guilty that I'm not going over there tonight.  This week I will go there Tuesday, Friday and Sunday.  I normally go Thursday too but my brother is going to go visit them on Thursday, so I get an extra day off this week.

I wanted to stay up north on Saturday and hunt Saturday night and Sunday morning but I had to get back home because my dad counts on me to help him out on Sundays.  Lucky deer.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?
> 
> I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef.
> 
> And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.
> 
> Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the meat eating scenario, so don't try to bullshit me, BOY!  You want a feel like a manly man ?   If you did, you could take me on, one on one, in a physical fight.  And we could see then how manly you are, when my steel-tipped combat boot breaks your leg, and you go down hard.  I'm not threatening you, it's just a hypothetical for you to think about, alongside your "manly" trip of shooting an innocent, defenseless animal.  Point is, how manly would you be against someone who is NOT defenseless, and who could break your bones, in seconds ?
Click to expand...

Not to get in an internet fight with you punk, but I would beat your ass so fast it would make your head spin.  I beat up a marine when I was a senior in highschool.  I got a college scholarship to wrestle.  I would drop you on your fucking head so fast you wouldn't know what hit you.  So don't think you being an army brat scares anyone.  The army is the biggest pussy branch of the military.  LOL.  Saying that, I really respect and appreciate your service.  Just don't think it means you can take anyone just because you went through boot camp.  Ridiculous.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.
> 
> And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.
> 
> Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying_ "I want to shoot something"_ sounds pathological to me.  Even as an Army veteran, I never had the feeling like I WANTED to shoot something or somebody.  Even now (I just returned from Iraq 2 weeks ago) as much as I despise ISIS, I still don't have good feeling about taking away a life.  If it needs to be done (and it does) I'm willing to do it, but I'm not comfortable with it, and I sure couldn't do it for fun.
Click to expand...

Oh I didn't know you are that young.  I'm 44 years old.  You'd kill me in a fight now.  I'm an old man.  LOL.

I don't like killing the deer.  My wish is that my arrow goes right through it's heart and it dies as quickly as possible.  I feel HORRIBLE if it suffers.  I shot a doe a few weeks ago.  I found it and it was still alive.  So I walked up behind it, pulled out my hand gun and said sorry deer just as I put a bullet into its skull.  I felt terrible but its better than cow.

Let me guess.  You would prefer we start raising deer in a closed fence like we do cow, have them live shoulder to shoulder, feed them unnatural foods, fatten them up, pump chemicals into them to make them bigger, then lead them to a slaughter house where they are killed?  

I wish there were no slaughter houses.  I wish we only hunted wild pigs and deer.  I wish we would close half of Detroit since half of the Detroiters left and turn half of detroit into a forest where deer roam free.  Every year there are so many deer we have to go in and take out half of them else they be overpopulated.

My friend has a property where if they don't thin the deer herd, half will die because there isn't enough food for all of them.  The ground is too sandy for a lot of crops to grow in that area.  So it is important that they hunt the area.  

I don't care if you get it or not.  I am not going to continue justifying myself.  Those who don't get it can continue to eat cow filled with chemicals and think they are the good guys when in reality they are part of a very sick twisted system where they are more cruel than any hunter, only they don't know it because they are too afraid to watch what they eat die.


----------



## protectionist

You know what I've noticed about the guys who mouth off (like you) in computer forums ? They're always the punkiest faggots on the street.   No, Tinkerbell, one hard punch below your belt, while you're stupidly expecting me to hit you in the face, and you're done. Now go back home and finish baking those cookies, faggot.  

PS- I noticed something else.  You say > _"I really respect and appreciate your service"  _And that's right after you just said >> _"The army is the biggest pussy branch of the military."
_
Now, I'm tempted to ask if you have ever considered seeing a psychiatrist.  But no, I cancel that.  You know why ?  Because you're only 12 years old aren't you ?  A mature person can always spot a child in this forum by the way they talk.

You're not qualified to be talking to me, junior. Does your mother know you're on this board ? Somebody needs to to tell her.  Don't bother responding.  I won't read it.


----------



## depotoo

Speaking of mouthing off...





protectionist said:


> You know what I've noticed about the guys who mouth off (like you) in computer forums ? They're always the punkiest faggots on the street.   No, Tinkerbell, one hard punch below your belt, while you're stupidly expecting me to hit you in the face, and you're done. Now go back home and finish baking those cookies, faggot.
> 
> PS- I noticed something else.  You say > _"I really respect and appreciate your service"  _And that's right after you just said >> _"The army is the biggest pussy branch of the military."
> _
> Now, I'm tempted to ask if you have ever considered seeing a psychiatrist.  But no, I cancel that.  You know why ?  Because you're only 12 years old aren't you ?  A mature person can always spot a child in this forum by the way they talk.
> 
> You're not qualified to be talking to me, junior. Does your mother know you're on this board ? Somebody needs to to tell her.  Don't bother responding.  I won't read it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You _sound _happy!   It' great reading this!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh if you only knew the drama from my parents. Yesterday was horrible. My brother says I need to stop going to my parents 4 days a week. They need a nurse and landscaper and babysitter, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only One that you need to listen to concerning your parents.  Get yourself a little New Testament book and put it in your pocket and when you are up in a tree read awhile and ask the LORD for wisdom and understanding.  He tells us if any lack wisdom or understanding we can ask for it from God, Sealy.  So ask!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did ask.  He said you are on your own.  He said that's life deal with it.  Shit happens.  He said be there for your parents and I am.  Remember, honor thy parents?  Oh, my Christian brother isn't very helpful to my parents.  Not at all.  Guess who is?  This ATHIEST!  Not a christian, not a god.
> 
> My parents were Christians.  Not christiany enough for you but they were.  Why did she get alzheimers?  Why did Reagan get it?  Why do many born agains get it?
> 
> I thought about this.  If I started believing (which is impossible), and I started praying to this god because I wanted my parents to go to heaven or be cured, I would be guilty of the wishful thinking I accuse all you theists of.  Sorry, just can't do it.  Not that I don't want there to be a god and heaven.  I just know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you started believing?  You already are.  Listen to me.  Didn't I tell you that I believed your honoring your parents this way was wonderful?  That you were to be commended?  That I am praying for God to bless you, Sealy?  I still am.  You know what is right to do in your heart! And you are doing it.
> 
> I've had many people tell me they are Christians and I have seen no evidence of it in their lives.  That matter is between them and God.  As for you?   I'm glad you are hunting, getting in the outdoors, doing some things, taking some time off because *you need it.
> *
> I respect you very much for what you have done for your parents.  Very much.   I care about what happens to you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jeremiah.  Do you know how many people see me with my mom a lot and tell me what a wonderful person I am for spending so much time with her?  Do you know what I say to them?  I say, "how could you not take care of someone you love?" and they all say, "believe it or not, a lot of people wouldn't do it".
> 
> That would haunt me for the rest of my life.  If I knew I didn't spend every chance I could with my parents while they are suffering.  I even feel guilty that I'm not going over there tonight.  This week I will go there Tuesday, Friday and Sunday.  I normally go Thursday too but my brother is going to go visit them on Thursday, so I get an extra day off this week.
> 
> I wanted to stay up north on Saturday and hunt Saturday night and Sunday morning but I had to get back home because my dad counts on me to help him out on Sundays.  Lucky deer.
Click to expand...


I believe God would pass by 1,000,000 people just to reach one such as yourself, Sealybobo.  His eye is watching over you.   You are truly a very, very special person.  Your heart towards your parents says more about you than you realize.  Your parents are blessed to have a child like you.  I hope this coming Thursday is the best Thursday of your life.  I'm praying something wonderful happens for you and in your heart it will be as if God wrote you a little note and whispered, Sealy?  I love you more than you know.  Love, God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you stories about some of my hunts but it would break your heart.  But I say if you have the nerve to eat meat you should also have the stomach to watch it die.  Just because you are too much of a pussy to kill the food you eat, doesn't make you a better person.  It just makes you a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a United States Army veteran.  Don't you EVER call me a pussy or a coward, BOY!
Click to expand...

Thank you for serving in our US Army, Protectionist.  It is because of men like you that our nation has the freedom and freedom of speech and it is because of people like Sealybobo that others learn how they should care for their loved ones when they are elderly.  So let's just give thanks to God that everyone gives of themselves in one way or another and we are all special to God.  God loves us all so let us rejoice in that good news and try to be more compassionate towards one another.  Sealy needed a break and is enjoying his hunting experience.  Can we all please be happy for him and drop the rest of this talk now?   I sure hope so!  I'm looking forward to more great hunting stories!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
> *
> And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fawns used to be taken in and raised by locals in the area and they would leave when grown and return with their families for a visit.  It was a blessed sight to see until the Democrats made laws making it a felony to feed an abandoned fawn or take it in and nurture it to full age.  The law is no one can feed them or rescue them.  They must be left to die.  Blame your own Democrat party for that law.  It's a wicked thing to do but they already have turned murdering babies and selling their body parts into a business so we should not be shocked to learn they would do it to Bambi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand all the reasons why we aren't supposed to feed the animals, but I agree we should feed the darn things.  I love it that every so often I see a family of deer running through my neighborhood.  I hope the neighbors are ok with them eating their gardens.  Plant extra so they can eat.  Isn't that what Jesus would do?
> 
> So why don't you just make a garden?  There are lots of reasons why yo shouldn't feed the animals but no reason why they can't help themselves.  Is there?
Click to expand...


I do have a garden and I also have salt licks and private land for them to drink water and eat and relax.  It is all fenced in and if the deer make it over that fence onto my property?  They are home free!  NO ONE IS ALLOWED TO SHOOT THEM.  Across the woods?  The hunters hunt.  But not on my land.  They know it too!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.
> 
> And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.
> 
> Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying_ "I want to shoot something"_ sounds pathological to me.  Even as an Army veteran, I never had the feeling like I WANTED to shoot something or somebody.  Even now (I just returned from Iraq 2 weeks ago) as much as I despise ISIS, I still don't have good feeling about taking away a life.  If it needs to be done (and it does) I'm willing to do it, but I'm not comfortable with it, and I sure couldn't do it for fun.
Click to expand...


God bless you for your service in our military.  I'm very grateful for you.  And I am glad to learn you are not a Democrat!!  To God be the glory!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Delta4Embassy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.
> 
> And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.
> 
> Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care ya do it, just be honest about it and don't call it something it aint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave him alone!  He knows how to hunt deer!  Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really wanna dance with me? Don't start something you can't finish.
Click to expand...


Be quiet!  I've got authority over those demons in you.  Your god is under my feet, Delta.

FYI for the novice out there!  When you hunt deer?  You want to hunt from high up!  Deer can pick up a scent and you don't need to be down there walking around.  Hunters hunt from a tree stand.  It's not sniping!  It's hunting!  Go for the Buck, Sealybobo!


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> You know what I've noticed about the guys who mouth off (like you) in computer forums ? They're always the punkiest faggots on the street.   No, Tinkerbell, one hard punch below your belt, while you're stupidly expecting me to hit you in the face, and you're done. Now go back home and finish baking those cookies, faggot.
> 
> PS- I noticed something else.  You say > _"I really respect and appreciate your service"  _And that's right after you just said >> _"The army is the biggest pussy branch of the military."
> _
> Now, I'm tempted to ask if you have ever considered seeing a psychiatrist.  But no, I cancel that.  You know why ?  Because you're only 12 years old aren't you ?  A mature person can always spot a child in this forum by the way they talk.
> 
> You're not qualified to be talking to me, junior. Does your mother know you're on this board ? Somebody needs to to tell her.  Don't bother responding.  I won't read it.


You started the tough guy talk sensitive pussy.

Wish I had a nickle for every one punch fighter who thought they could punch a rushing bear or knock me out. You think your punch is going to phase me? What were you a cook in the service or a mechanic?


----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> Speaking of mouthing off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I've noticed about the guys who mouth off (like you) in computer forums ? They're always the punkiest faggots on the street.   No, Tinkerbell, one hard punch below your belt, while you're stupidly expecting me to hit you in the face, and you're done. Now go back home and finish baking those cookies, faggot.
> 
> PS- I noticed something else.  You say > _"I really respect and appreciate your service"  _And that's right after you just said >> _"The army is the biggest pussy branch of the military."
> _
> Now, I'm tempted to ask if you have ever considered seeing a psychiatrist.  But no, I cancel that.  You know why ?  Because you're only 12 years old aren't you ?  A mature person can always spot a child in this forum by the way they talk.
> 
> You're not qualified to be talking to me, junior. Does your mother know you're on this board ? Somebody needs to to tell her.  Don't bother responding.  I won't read it.
Click to expand...

If you look back he started it.

He hasn't learned to use his words yet. Give him time to get acclimated.


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to but I want to shoot something and they won't even come in close enough when I'm sniping let alone walking and chasing them away.  They are very sharp creatures.  Keen sense of smell, hearing and sight.  Even sitting in a tree if the wind blows the wrong way they will smell you and bolt.  Good luck on the ground.
> 
> And I have shot deer from the ground.  I made a ground blind near a fallen tree and I was totally hidden.  I put a pumpkin out every day I went out.  Every day I'd come back the pumpkin was eaten after I left.  One day the buck was out early and he carelessly came running in for his daily pumpkin and blamo!  I shot him with my crossbow.
> 
> Crossbow only good up to 60 years.  Soon it will be muzzle loader and I'll be able to shoot 200 yards.  Maybe I could stalk one and shoot it from 200 yards but not 60.  But I'll stay put and bait them with apples, carrots, beats, corn and pumpkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care ya do it, just be honest about it and don't call it something it aint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave him alone!  He knows how to hunt deer!  Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really wanna dance with me? Don't start something you can't finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be quiet!  I've got authority over those demons in you.  Your god is under my feet, Delta.
> 
> FYI for the novice out there!  When you hunt deer?  You want to hunt from high up!  Deer can pick up a scent and you don't need to be down there walking around.  Hunters hunt from a tree stand.  It's not sniping!  It's hunting!  Go for the Buck, Sealybobo!
Click to expand...

Delta would rather be reading his Barely Legal mags than "sniping".

I told someone b4 think about the economy hunting produces. Me and my brother have driven back and forth 4 hours each way at least ten times since my brother bought the property. All the gas, hotels, hunting gear guns crossbows ammo dinners licences quadrunner trailer, construction to bulldoze the stumps, etc. All this after my brother paid $100k. We must be close to $200k and haven't even built a home on it yet.

I don't think they realize how many positives come with hunting. Or what hypocrites they are complaining about killing free range deer but buying slaughter house cows. They should have to kill the cow themselves.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> You know what I've noticed about the guys who mouth off (like you) in computer forums ? They're always the punkiest faggots on the street.   No, Tinkerbell, one hard punch below your belt, while you're stupidly expecting me to hit you in the face, and you're done. Now go back home and finish baking those cookies, faggot.
> 
> PS- I noticed something else.  You say > _"I really respect and appreciate your service"  _And that's right after you just said >> _"The army is the biggest pussy branch of the military."
> _
> Now, I'm tempted to ask if you have ever considered seeing a psychiatrist.  But no, I cancel that.  You know why ?  Because you're only 12 years old aren't you ?  A mature person can always spot a child in this forum by the way they talk.
> 
> You're not qualified to be talking to me, junior. Does your mother know you're on this board ? Somebody needs to to tell her.  Don't bother responding.  I won't read it.


How many punky faggots have you met off the internet? Based on your comment I'm guessing over 3?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

We raise cattle and treat them like pampered house pets.  Not one has ever been slaughtered on my land.  My bull is over 1500 lbs. now and he'll die of old age (he's still young and not full grown yet). I'm deeply attached to him.  He's a beauty!    We've had another rancher ask us to go get one with a broken leg and my husband helped butcher it and took the beef home.  One red angus is 750 - 800 lbs of beef.  That is a lot of beef.  My husband put up beef from last year - a smaller cow he slaughtered that I gave away so much meat - I couldn't even tell you how much I gave away.  If we had a neighbor drop by I just filled up a couple of grocery bags full from the freezer and gave it to them. We've got three freezers in our kitchen (I have a big kitchen).  Personally?  I do like venison!  My husband loves to hunt deer.  He just isn't allowed to do it here at home. 

I have a girlfriend who owns a very large ranch down the road and she buys her meat at Walmart and sends her cattle to market.  She cannot deal with the idea of slaughtering them.  I told her that as her beef is prime beef she should do at least one cow because Walmart beef is nowhere near as good.  But I won't let mine be slaughtered so I reckon I should not have said anything.


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> We raise cattle and treat them like pampered house pets.  Not one has ever been slaughtered on my land.  My bull is over 1500 lbs. now and he'll die of old age (he's still young and not full grown yet). I'm deeply attached to him.  He's a beauty!    We've had another rancher ask us to go get one with a broken leg and my husband helped butcher it and took the beef home.  One red angus is 750 - 800 lbs of beef.  That is a lot of beef.  My husband put up beef from last year - a smaller cow he slaughtered that I gave away so much meat - I couldn't even tell you how much I gave away.  If we had a neighbor drop by I just filled up a couple of grocery bags full from the freezer and gave it to them. We've got three freezers in our kitchen (I have a big kitchen).  Personally?  I do like venison!  My husband loves to hunt deer.  He just isn't allowed to do it here at home.
> 
> I have a girlfriend who owns a very large ranch down the road and she buys her meat at Walmart and sends her cattle to market.  She cannot deal with the idea of slaughtering them.  I told her that as her beef is prime beef she should do at least one cow because Walmart beef is nowhere near as good.  But I won't let mine be slaughtered so I reckon I should not have said anything.


I didn't know you were a woman. Wow


----------



## Searcher44

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fawns are old enough to fend for themselves.  It is why they set the date for hunting season.  At that time of year, they won't die without mom.  Deer aren't like humans.  They don't take 18-however old you are to move out of their parents basement.
> 
> I do think we are way too overpopulated as a species.  Maybe China had it right with the 1 child rule.  And I am for killing killers and rapists.  I'm also pro abortion.  Imagine if all those aborters had those kids.  They would be horrible parents and raise more horrible humans.
> 
> I had a wonderful time this weekend by the way.  I sat up in a tree from 4:30am to 7pm.  I can only shoot a 6 point or bigger buck now.  No more doe.  See, proper land management.  You should see our hidden cameras.  There are lot of deer on that property.  But I didn't see nothing!  That's because we give them 65 acres to live on.  All we ask for is a doe every once in awhile and their biggest buck.  We let spikes, 4 points, 6 points live.  Guaranteeing the survival of the species.  And the meat is so much better than beef.  If you eat cow you are a hypocrite.
> 
> And there is a 10 foot bear on the property.  If it eats me, don't feel sorry for me.  I had it coming.  I'll agree with you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have it quite right about the fawns.  They stay with their mothers long after they are dependent on her for milk.  Generally, fawns stay with their mothers as long as 2 YEARS >>  Deer Reproduction - Deer Facts and Information
> 
> While you may be for killing killers and rapists (so am I) the deer you kill, aren't "killers and rapists".  They are just innocent animals trying to live their lives in peace (until you came along).  So since the deer are totally innocent, that's what my question is (not what you turned it into)  Would you be morally OK with killing innocent humans to keep the population in check ?  I sense your answer would be that you would be OK, since you support abortion.
> 
> Your post gives me the impression that rather than looking at what you're doing objectively, you are crafting out answers, for the purpose of supporting what you want to do, and be able to say it's OK.  Maybe you are more honest than that, I'm just telling you the impression I get, and I have no need to spin it one way or the other.
> 
> As for the cow eating, again I think you're spinning it to fit your "hobby" or whatever it might be called. People who oppose hunting, but do eat animal meat aren't hypocrites.  That's because we were RAISED from birth on red meat, and it is something that is part of the way of life from long before we even thought about it, or had anything to say about what we were eating.  By the time we got old enough to choose, a lot of years of habit has already been instilled. I, myself, am a partial vegetarian, and I do still eat fish, some chicken and turkey, and even when I do, I wish I wasn't.  And I sure wouldn't take it with a smile and pleasure like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could tell you stories about some of my hunts but it would break your heart.  But I say if you have the nerve to eat meat you should also have the stomach to watch it die.  Just because you are too much of a pussy to kill the food you eat, doesn't make you a better person.  It just makes you a coward.
Click to expand...


Killing game to eat is kind of how humans survived for 10s of thousands of years. And wearing their skins and fashioning their bones into tools or ornament. Can't see anybody arguing with that. When it comes to people hunting a threatened species for sport is when I start to fidget. But that's another issue.
By the way I don't hunt so I choose to trade the beads I earned from my craft for steaks or whatever, I don't think that makes me a coward.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> We raise cattle and treat them like pampered house pets.  Not one has ever been slaughtered on my land.  My bull is over 1500 lbs. now and he'll die of old age (he's still young and not full grown yet). I'm deeply attached to him.  He's a beauty!    We've had another rancher ask us to go get one with a broken leg and my husband helped butcher it and took the beef home.  One red angus is 750 - 800 lbs of beef.  That is a lot of beef.  My husband put up beef from last year - a smaller cow he slaughtered that I gave away so much meat - I couldn't even tell you how much I gave away.  If we had a neighbor drop by I just filled up a couple of grocery bags full from the freezer and gave it to them. We've got three freezers in our kitchen (I have a big kitchen).  Personally?  I do like venison!  My husband loves to hunt deer.  He just isn't allowed to do it here at home.
> 
> I have a girlfriend who owns a very large ranch down the road and she buys her meat at Walmart and sends her cattle to market.  She cannot deal with the idea of slaughtering them.  I told her that as her beef is prime beef she should do at least one cow because Walmart beef is nowhere near as good.  But I won't let mine be slaughtered so I reckon I should not have said anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were a woman. Wow
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Searcher44

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?
> 
> I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef.
> 
> And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.
> 
> Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the meat eating scenario, so don't try to bullshit me, BOY!  You want a feel like a manly man ?   If you did, you could take me on, one on one, in a physical fight.  And we could see then how manly you are, when my steel-tipped combat boot breaks your leg, and you go down hard.  I'm not threatening you, it's just a hypothetical for you to think about, alongside your "manly" trip of shooting an innocent, defenseless animal.  Point is, how manly would you be against someone who is NOT defenseless, and who could break your bones, in seconds ?
Click to expand...

 
Wow, I thought you were a little unhinged before but that is way over the edge. Does everything in your world have to revolve around your combat experience? It seems to be constant reference in and around just about all your conversations. Have you ever been diagnosed with PTSD? Maybe you should get checked out.
I don't like to tease an old soldier but damn man get a hold of yourself.


----------



## sealybobo

Searcher44 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fawns are old enough to fend for themselves.  It is why they set the date for hunting season.  At that time of year, they won't die without mom.  Deer aren't like humans.  They don't take 18-however old you are to move out of their parents basement.
> 
> I do think we are way too overpopulated as a species.  Maybe China had it right with the 1 child rule.  And I am for killing killers and rapists.  I'm also pro abortion.  Imagine if all those aborters had those kids.  They would be horrible parents and raise more horrible humans.
> 
> I had a wonderful time this weekend by the way.  I sat up in a tree from 4:30am to 7pm.  I can only shoot a 6 point or bigger buck now.  No more doe.  See, proper land management.  You should see our hidden cameras.  There are lot of deer on that property.  But I didn't see nothing!  That's because we give them 65 acres to live on.  All we ask for is a doe every once in awhile and their biggest buck.  We let spikes, 4 points, 6 points live.  Guaranteeing the survival of the species.  And the meat is so much better than beef.  If you eat cow you are a hypocrite.
> 
> And there is a 10 foot bear on the property.  If it eats me, don't feel sorry for me.  I had it coming.  I'll agree with you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have it quite right about the fawns.  They stay with their mothers long after they are dependent on her for milk.  Generally, fawns stay with their mothers as long as 2 YEARS >>  Deer Reproduction - Deer Facts and Information
> 
> While you may be for killing killers and rapists (so am I) the deer you kill, aren't "killers and rapists".  They are just innocent animals trying to live their lives in peace (until you came along).  So since the deer are totally innocent, that's what my question is (not what you turned it into)  Would you be morally OK with killing innocent humans to keep the population in check ?  I sense your answer would be that you would be OK, since you support abortion.
> 
> Your post gives me the impression that rather than looking at what you're doing objectively, you are crafting out answers, for the purpose of supporting what you want to do, and be able to say it's OK.  Maybe you are more honest than that, I'm just telling you the impression I get, and I have no need to spin it one way or the other.
> 
> As for the cow eating, again I think you're spinning it to fit your "hobby" or whatever it might be called. People who oppose hunting, but do eat animal meat aren't hypocrites.  That's because we were RAISED from birth on red meat, and it is something that is part of the way of life from long before we even thought about it, or had anything to say about what we were eating.  By the time we got old enough to choose, a lot of years of habit has already been instilled. I, myself, am a partial vegetarian, and I do still eat fish, some chicken and turkey, and even when I do, I wish I wasn't.  And I sure wouldn't take it with a smile and pleasure like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could tell you stories about some of my hunts but it would break your heart.  But I say if you have the nerve to eat meat you should also have the stomach to watch it die.  Just because you are too much of a pussy to kill the food you eat, doesn't make you a better person.  It just makes you a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Killing game to eat is kind of how humans survived for 10s of thousands of years. And wearing their skins and fashioning their bones into tools or ornament. Can't see anybody arguing with that. When it comes to people hunting a threatened species for sport is when I start to fidget. But that's another issue.
> By the way I don't hunt so I choose to trade the beads I earned from my craft for steaks or whatever, I don't think that makes me a coward.
Click to expand...

No. I agree. And I was joking with an engineer at work that he'd be able to start over again because he understand the entire process to start with fire then find steel and make tools then an engine and gas and electricity.

I wouldn't have a clue. I joke I would trade him meat for his knowledge.

And I have a problem with people who hunt anything endangered. Unless bear are a population problem like there are too many of them then open season so it has to be well managed. We do an amazing job in Michigan. Lots of woods for animals. Thousands and thousands maybe millions of acres in Michigan outside our major cities and all this water. People don't know it but Michigan produces lots of fruit. Maybe more than anywhere else. I'm not even talking about the Upper peninsula. 

No ones a coward. I'm just making a point with a mcd eater complaining about free range deer hunting.

Don't people pay extra for free range chickens?

Venison is better than beef. I would have disagreed 8 years ago but 6 deer later I'm hooked. I'd save a lot if I didn't hunt so I must love it.


----------



## sealybobo

Searcher44 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?
> 
> I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef.
> 
> And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.
> 
> Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the meat eating scenario, so don't try to bullshit me, BOY!  You want a feel like a manly man ?   If you did, you could take me on, one on one, in a physical fight.  And we could see then how manly you are, when my steel-tipped combat boot breaks your leg, and you go down hard.  I'm not threatening you, it's just a hypothetical for you to think about, alongside your "manly" trip of shooting an innocent, defenseless animal.  Point is, how manly would you be against someone who is NOT defenseless, and who could break your bones, in seconds ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought you were a little unhinged before but that is way over the edge. Does everything in your world have to revolve around your combat experience? It seems to be constant reference in and around just about all your conversations. Have you ever been diagnosed with PTSD? Maybe you should get checked out.
> I don't like to tease an old soldier but damn man get a hold of yourself.
Click to expand...

Im glad it's not just me and everyone hates me for picking on the vet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Venison is leaner and better for you.  If you know how to can (using pressure cooker canning method)  you can store up Venison (and beef) in jars and it will keep for 10 - 15 years on the shelf - without refrigeration.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?
> 
> I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef.
> 
> And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.
> 
> Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the meat eating scenario, so don't try to bullshit me, BOY!  You want a feel like a manly man ?   If you did, you could take me on, one on one, in a physical fight.  And we could see then how manly you are, when my steel-tipped combat boot breaks your leg, and you go down hard.  I'm not threatening you, it's just a hypothetical for you to think about, alongside your "manly" trip of shooting an innocent, defenseless animal.  Point is, how manly would you be against someone who is NOT defenseless, and who could break your bones, in seconds ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought you were a little unhinged before but that is way over the edge. Does everything in your world have to revolve around your combat experience? It seems to be constant reference in and around just about all your conversations. Have you ever been diagnosed with PTSD? Maybe you should get checked out.
> I don't like to tease an old soldier but damn man get a hold of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im glad it's not just me and everyone hates me for picking on the vet.
Click to expand...


That old soldier may have seen things we haven't.  So let's be grateful for him and keep in mind that the enemy is outside of the camp, guys. Not inside. He's one of ours!   There is an hour coming on America that many do not see coming. When America is going to be hit hard by the enemy.  I know it is coming and in that day we'll be thanking God for our soldiers who are here at home.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could tell you stories about some of my hunts but it would break your heart.  But I say if you have the nerve to eat meat you should also have the stomach to watch it die.  Just because you are too much of a pussy to kill the food you eat, doesn't make you a better person.  It just makes you a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a United States Army veteran.  Don't you EVER call me a pussy or a coward, BOY!
Click to expand...

Sorry for pushing your buttons. Truce?


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?
> 
> I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef.
> 
> And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.
> 
> Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the meat eating scenario, so don't try to bullshit me, BOY!  You want a feel like a manly man ?   If you did, you could take me on, one on one, in a physical fight.  And we could see then how manly you are, when my steel-tipped combat boot breaks your leg, and you go down hard.  I'm not threatening you, it's just a hypothetical for you to think about, alongside your "manly" trip of shooting an innocent, defenseless animal.  Point is, how manly would you be against someone who is NOT defenseless, and who could break your bones, in seconds ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought you were a little unhinged before but that is way over the edge. Does everything in your world have to revolve around your combat experience? It seems to be constant reference in and around just about all your conversations. Have you ever been diagnosed with PTSD? Maybe you should get checked out.
> I don't like to tease an old soldier but damn man get a hold of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im glad it's not just me and everyone hates me for picking on the vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That old soldier may have seen things we haven't.  So let's be grateful for him and keep in mind that the enemy is outside of the camp, guys. Not inside. He's one of ours!   There is an hour coming on America that many do not see coming. When America is going to be hit hard by the enemy.  I know it is coming and in that day we'll be thanking God for our soldiers who are here at home.
Click to expand...

I asked for forgiveness. Let's see if I get it.


----------



## Searcher44

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?
> 
> I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef.
> 
> And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.
> 
> Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the meat eating scenario, so don't try to bullshit me, BOY!  You want a feel like a manly man ?   If you did, you could take me on, one on one, in a physical fight.  And we could see then how manly you are, when my steel-tipped combat boot breaks your leg, and you go down hard.  I'm not threatening you, it's just a hypothetical for you to think about, alongside your "manly" trip of shooting an innocent, defenseless animal.  Point is, how manly would you be against someone who is NOT defenseless, and who could break your bones, in seconds ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought you were a little unhinged before but that is way over the edge. Does everything in your world have to revolve around your combat experience? It seems to be constant reference in and around just about all your conversations. Have you ever been diagnosed with PTSD? Maybe you should get checked out.
> I don't like to tease an old soldier but damn man get a hold of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im glad it's not just me and everyone hates me for picking on the vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That old soldier may have seen things we haven't.  So let's be grateful for him and keep in mind that the enemy is outside of the camp, guys. Not inside. He's one of ours!   There is an hour coming on America that many do not see coming. When America is going to be hit hard by the enemy.  I know it is coming and in that day we'll be thanking God for our soldiers who are here at home.
Click to expand...


Save that religio-apocalyptic bullshit for some other cowboy. I see the Indians outside the tent too. Only I truly see them as my brothers even if they're not as white as that phony jesus you claim to worship.


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smile every time I eat deer meat because of all the stories I hear about slaughter houses.  Ignorance of the facts is no excuse.  If you are ignorant to the lives of cows in slaughter mills, you need to educate yourself.  Because it is one of the reasons I deer hunt.  That deer lives free and happy till the day a bullet or arrow goes through its heart.  Yes I hate the idea of wounding a deer.  And when I walk up and see it isn't dead yet, it breaks my heart.  I almost cry.  My brother prays over the animal and thanks it for the food it is going to provide.  Do you do that with the cow meat you buy at the store?
> 
> I swear to god I'm not a die hard gun nut or hunting nut.  I only started hunting a few years ago.  Deer meat made me sick.  It smelled.  Now I'm use to it and its better than beef.
> 
> And yes, we get our kicks off the hunt.  No question it makes you feel alive to kill something.  Like our ancestors did.  Makes me feel like a man.  No.  A manly man.
> 
> Yes, if you eat meat and you are a pussy about killing, it makes you a big time hypocrite.  And if you don't eat meat, well good for you.  I do.  And what I do is a lot more humane than going to the store and eating a cow that lived a shitty life.  Shoulder to shoulder with it's mother who is also going to get slaughtered right in front of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the meat eating scenario, so don't try to bullshit me, BOY!  You want a feel like a manly man ?   If you did, you could take me on, one on one, in a physical fight.  And we could see then how manly you are, when my steel-tipped combat boot breaks your leg, and you go down hard.  I'm not threatening you, it's just a hypothetical for you to think about, alongside your "manly" trip of shooting an innocent, defenseless animal.  Point is, how manly would you be against someone who is NOT defenseless, and who could break your bones, in seconds ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought you were a little unhinged before but that is way over the edge. Does everything in your world have to revolve around your combat experience? It seems to be constant reference in and around just about all your conversations. Have you ever been diagnosed with PTSD? Maybe you should get checked out.
> I don't like to tease an old soldier but damn man get a hold of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im glad it's not just me and everyone hates me for picking on the vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That old soldier may have seen things we haven't.  So let's be grateful for him and keep in mind that the enemy is outside of the camp, guys. Not inside. He's one of ours!   There is an hour coming on America that many do not see coming. When America is going to be hit hard by the enemy.  I know it is coming and in that day we'll be thanking God for our soldiers who are here at home.
Click to expand...

If the shit hits the fan I'm screwed. I have a little 22 poker darringer 5 shot handgun. It won't do squat. Then I have a crossbow. One you have to crank. Then I have a one shot 410 small caliber shotgun my grandfather left me.

I'm going to get another gun and because you can hunt all season with a muzzle loader and it goes farther than a shotgun, I got to get another 1 shot gun! I could never be a mass shooter with my pathetic arcenal. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> We raise cattle and treat them like pampered house pets.  Not one has ever been slaughtered on my land.  My bull is over 1500 lbs. now and he'll die of old age (he's still young and not full grown yet). I'm deeply attached to him.  He's a beauty!    We've had another rancher ask us to go get one with a broken leg and my husband helped butcher it and took the beef home.  One red angus is 750 - 800 lbs of beef.  That is a lot of beef.  My husband put up beef from last year - a smaller cow he slaughtered that I gave away so much meat - I couldn't even tell you how much I gave away.  If we had a neighbor drop by I just filled up a couple of grocery bags full from the freezer and gave it to them. We've got three freezers in our kitchen (I have a big kitchen).  Personally?  I do like venison!  My husband loves to hunt deer.  He just isn't allowed to do it here at home.
> 
> I have a girlfriend who owns a very large ranch down the road and she buys her meat at Walmart and sends her cattle to market.  She cannot deal with the idea of slaughtering them.  I told her that as her beef is prime beef she should do at least one cow because Walmart beef is nowhere near as good.  But I won't let mine be slaughtered so I reckon I should not have said anything.


When I go to our metropark it has a farm and I can't help scratch the cows pigs sheep and goats like I'm sure no one ever scratch them. They lean into it and can't believe I'm giving them such a wonderful scratching. Do you do that to your cows? Id have a hard time killing a cow I knew too.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> If the shit hits the fan I'm screwed. I have a little 22 poker darringer 5 shot handgun. It won't do squat. Then I have a crossbow. One you have to crank. Then I have a one shot 410 small caliber shotgun my grandfather left me.
> 
> I'm going to get another gun and because you can hunt all season with a muzzle loader and it goes farther than a shotgun, I got to get another 1 shot gun! I could never be a mass shooter with my pathetic arcenal. Lol


Your problem isn't which gun. It's which toy. And you're playing with the wrong ones.  You should go to a pawn shop and trade all your guns, your bow, and whatever the hell else you have, and pick up a nice GUITAR.  Learn how to play it (its easy), and then you'll really have something cool.   Guns are only good for killing people who attack you and raghead jihadists.  After you get a little advanced on the guitar you can hook up with other musicians and play some really cool music together. 

You'll be OK.  You just fell into the wrong sideline, that;s all.

Take my advice.  Goodbye gun.  Hello guitar.  But if you really have to shoot. Shoot ISIS.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shit hits the fan I'm screwed. I have a little 22 poker darringer 5 shot handgun. It won't do squat. Then I have a crossbow. One you have to crank. Then I have a one shot 410 small caliber shotgun my grandfather left me.
> 
> I'm going to get another gun and because you can hunt all season with a muzzle loader and it goes farther than a shotgun, I got to get another 1 shot gun! I could never be a mass shooter with my pathetic arcenal. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem isn't which gun. It's which toy. And you're playing with the wrong ones.  You should go to a pawn shop and trade all your guns, your bow, and whatever the hell else you have, and pick up a nice GUITAR.  Learn how to play it (its easy), and then you'll really have something cool.   Guns are only good for killing people who attack you and raghead jihadists.  After you get a little advanced on the guitar you can hook up with other musicians and play some really cool music together.
> 
> You'll be OK.  You just fell into the wrong sideline, that;s all.
> 
> Take my advice.  Goodbye gun.  Hello guitar.  But if you really have to shoot. Shoot ISIS.
Click to expand...

I already play guitar. I have just as many guitars as I do guns.
Kind of hard to hunt with a guitar.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shit hits the fan I'm screwed. I have a little 22 poker darringer 5 shot handgun. It won't do squat. Then I have a crossbow. One you have to crank. Then I have a one shot 410 small caliber shotgun my grandfather left me.
> 
> I'm going to get another gun and because you can hunt all season with a muzzle loader and it goes farther than a shotgun, I got to get another 1 shot gun! I could never be a mass shooter with my pathetic arcenal. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem isn't which gun. It's which toy. And you're playing with the wrong ones.  You should go to a pawn shop and trade all your guns, your bow, and whatever the hell else you have, and pick up a nice GUITAR.  Learn how to play it (its easy), and then you'll really have something cool.   Guns are only good for killing people who attack you and raghead jihadists.  After you get a little advanced on the guitar you can hook up with other musicians and play some really cool music together.
> 
> You'll be OK.  You just fell into the wrong sideline, that;s all.
> 
> Take my advice.  Goodbye gun.  Hello guitar.  But if you really have to shoot. Shoot ISIS.
Click to expand...

After Isis is gone will there be no need for guns? Isis has only been around for less than a decade. Guns been around for 1000


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
Click to expand...

My brother is sitting in a tree blind all of the sudden a ten point buck is looking, hearing and smelling at him. He made the mistake of moving and the thing ran off. Ran right by me screaming to all his bitches to bolt. I'm going back up this weekend with carrots apples and beats. It's going to be cold so I'm going to sit in this huge blind with 4 windows. It sits on top of 4 telephone polls and you climb a ladder and open the trap door. Im taking a outdoor recliner up into it and I'm going to sleep in it midnight to sun up. Hopefully when I wake up a buck it eating the bait. 

We washed our camo clothes and bodies in special soap, deer piss, doe calls, bait and still got nothing. Lol

Reminds me of predator. We even put the trophy's on our walls.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shit hits the fan I'm screwed. I have a little 22 poker darringer 5 shot handgun. It won't do squat. Then I have a crossbow. One you have to crank. Then I have a one shot 410 small caliber shotgun my grandfather left me.
> 
> I'm going to get another gun and because you can hunt all season with a muzzle loader and it goes farther than a shotgun, I got to get another 1 shot gun! I could never be a mass shooter with my pathetic arcenal. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem isn't which gun. It's which toy. And you're playing with the wrong ones.  You should go to a pawn shop and trade all your guns, your bow, and whatever the hell else you have, and pick up a nice GUITAR.  Learn how to play it (its easy), and then you'll really have something cool.   Guns are only good for killing people who attack you and raghead jihadists.  After you get a little advanced on the guitar you can hook up with other musicians and play some really cool music together.
> 
> You'll be OK.  You just fell into the wrong sideline, that;s all.
> 
> Take my advice.  Goodbye gun.  Hello guitar.  But if you really have to shoot. Shoot ISIS.
Click to expand...

That's funny because I learned guitar when I was 35. I was even in a band. We performed once. I wasn't very good. Too nervous. And I haven't played in a year. I need a new guitar.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother is sitting in a tree blind all of the sudden a ten point buck is looking, hearing and smelling at him. He made the mistake of moving and the thing ran off. Ran right by me screaming to all his bitches to bolt. I'm going back up this weekend with carrots apples and beats. It's going to be cold so I'm going to sit in this huge blind with 4 windows. It sits on top of 4 telephone polls and you climb a ladder and open the trap door. Im taking a outdoor recliner up into it and I'm going to sleep in it midnight to sun up. Hopefully when I wake up a buck it eating the bait.
> 
> We washed our camo clothes and bodies in special soap, deer piss, doe calls, bait and still got nothing. Lol
> 
> Reminds me of predator. We even put the trophy's on our walls.
Click to expand...


You sound like you're having a great time.  Good!


----------



## depotoo

Green peace or Sierra Club?





protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shit hits the fan I'm screwed. I have a little 22 poker darringer 5 shot handgun. It won't do squat. Then I have a crossbow. One you have to crank. Then I have a one shot 410 small caliber shotgun my grandfather left me.
> 
> I'm going to get another gun and because you can hunt all season with a muzzle loader and it goes farther than a shotgun, I got to get another 1 shot gun! I could never be a mass shooter with my pathetic arcenal. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem isn't which gun. It's which toy. And you're playing with the wrong ones.  You should go to a pawn shop and trade all your guns, your bow, and whatever the hell else you have, and pick up a nice GUITAR.  Learn how to play it (its easy), and then you'll really have something cool.   Guns are only good for killing people who attack you and raghead jihadists.  After you get a little advanced on the guitar you can hook up with other musicians and play some really cool music together.
> 
> You'll be OK.  You just fell into the wrong sideline, that;s all.
> 
> Take my advice.  Goodbye gun.  Hello guitar.  But if you really have to shoot. Shoot ISIS.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother is sitting in a tree blind all of the sudden a ten point buck is looking, hearing and smelling at him. He made the mistake of moving and the thing ran off. Ran right by me screaming to all his bitches to bolt. I'm going back up this weekend with carrots apples and beats. It's going to be cold so I'm going to sit in this huge blind with 4 windows. It sits on top of 4 telephone polls and you climb a ladder and open the trap door. Im taking a outdoor recliner up into it and I'm going to sleep in it midnight to sun up. Hopefully when I wake up a buck it eating the bait.
> 
> We washed our camo clothes and bodies in special soap, deer piss, doe calls, bait and still got nothing. Lol
> 
> Reminds me of predator. We even put the trophy's on our walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like you're having a great time.  Good!
Click to expand...

We have this deer blind out in the middle of the property. 4 windows a trap door sits on top of 4 telephone poles about 20 feet off the ground. I brought up this fold up outdoor chair that has a foot rest. Very comfortable and fits perfectly up here. This thing could fit 2 people. I put pumpkins apples carrots and beats on the edge of the woods. Got up here at 2am now wait 3 more hours for sun to come up. I brought food and water so I'm not going to leave this blind till about noon. I feel very safe in this thing. Extra clothes in case it gets colder. Wish me luck.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
> *
> And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fawns used to be taken in and raised by locals in the area and they would leave when grown and return with their families for a visit.  It was a blessed sight to see until the Democrats made laws making it a felony to feed an abandoned fawn or take it in and nurture it to full age.  The law is no one can feed them or rescue them.  They must be left to die.  Blame your own Democrat party for that law.  It's a wicked thing to do but they already have turned murdering babies and selling their body parts into a business so we should not be shocked to learn they would do it to Bambi.
Click to expand...



Jeremiah

You've got this SO wrong. 

As a wildlife rehabber, I am bound by federal law and I've run up against this as well. Unlike you, the very first thing I did was RESEARCH the REASON for this law. 

Hint: it has nothing at all to do with Democrats and everything to do with hunters.

And, I cannot say just how sick I am of you bible thumpers and RWNJs saying that animals are worth more than humans. Disagree all you want but, IMO, human BABIES are worth more than non-human babies but for the millionth time, a baby of any species is not the same as a FETUS.


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
> *
> And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fawns used to be taken in and raised by locals in the area and they would leave when grown and return with their families for a visit.  It was a blessed sight to see until the Democrats made laws making it a felony to feed an abandoned fawn or take it in and nurture it to full age.  The law is no one can feed them or rescue them.  They must be left to die.  Blame your own Democrat party for that law.  It's a wicked thing to do but they already have turned murdering babies and selling their body parts into a business so we should not be shocked to learn they would do it to Bambi.
Click to expand...

People were dropping mounds of food plots and the animals are nose to nose and got diseases and a lot died. Now you are suppose to spread it around. 

Yea, I don't think this is a democrat thing. This is DNR conservation shit. I hunt with hard core Republicans and if Democrats were doing bad things I would have heard about it.

The deer should be able to survive on their own.

There are people who want to feed the bears too. Do you not understand the reasons that's not a good idea? How about raccoons? 

But between you and me, I'd feed the fawn anyways. Shhh


----------



## sealybobo

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stands and blinds are not hunting. It's sniping. Be a man, get out there and track, locate, and kill your prey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother is sitting in a tree blind all of the sudden a ten point buck is looking, hearing and smelling at him. He made the mistake of moving and the thing ran off. Ran right by me screaming to all his bitches to bolt. I'm going back up this weekend with carrots apples and beats. It's going to be cold so I'm going to sit in this huge blind with 4 windows. It sits on top of 4 telephone polls and you climb a ladder and open the trap door. Im taking a outdoor recliner up into it and I'm going to sleep in it midnight to sun up. Hopefully when I wake up a buck it eating the bait.
> 
> We washed our camo clothes and bodies in special soap, deer piss, doe calls, bait and still got nothing. Lol
> 
> Reminds me of predator. We even put the trophy's on our walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like you're having a great time.  Good!
Click to expand...

I volunteered at a Christian church slash soup kitchen tonight. Nice people. Even the homeless ex cons ex druggies ex drunks were nice once we got to talking.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning a decent size doe comes walking out of thin air so I took her. Now I have meat and still a buck tag.
> 
> 
> 
> And her fawns ?  What happens to them ?  They starve, so you can eat ?   Don't respond unless you can tell me what you're going to do for* the fawns.
> *
> And you can pass on the overpopulation rap too, unless you're morally OK with shooting people, to reduce our massive US overpopulation.
Click to expand...

The fawns will be fine. Hunting season starts this Saturday. We planted winter wheat so the fawns will have food to get through the winter.

My only problem with shooting a big buck on Saturday is that he won't have time to put his seed in ten doe.  I want his DNA to be passed on


----------



## sealybobo

I know most people think november 15 is opening day but today is for archery. I'm gonna get me a buck in about 4 hours.


----------



## sealybobo

So far nothing but the rain at least keeps avoiding me


----------



## sealybobo

RodISHI said:


> Congratulations!


Not a lot of hunters on usmb. 

So I drive 4 hours each way to hunt private land and this state land is ten minutes from my home? The only problem is it's probably over hunted and someone could just walk up on me but hopefully they see my car and realize it's hunting season. 

I think I'm doing this wrong a ranger might have told me I have to go 100 yards into the woods and I'm just laying on the trail next to this open field


----------



## Skull Pilot

sealybobo said:


> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.


----------



## sealybobo

See?


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.




it is only in the past few years 

that i have actually bought a tree stand 

all of mine since i was a kid had been 

makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
Click to expand...

God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.


----------



## Ringel05

sealybobo said:


> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.


You should do what I do, plant yourself on top of a ridge, wait for a herd of deer to enter the clearing down below then let loose with the 40mm mortar, instant ground round........


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
Click to expand...


the bambis taste good though and tender too


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
Click to expand...

As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
Click to expand...



you have fall turkey season 

they have keen eye sight


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have fall turkey season
> 
> they have keen eye sight
Click to expand...

They didn't see me because I was leaning against a big tree and they were behind me. Then i got up and they saw/heard me and they were gone. I'm going up north. We have gathered a garbage can worth of acorns to spread around. Should I buy buck pee or doe heat? I think this time of year buck testosterone works best.


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
> 
> 
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have fall turkey season
> 
> they have keen eye sight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't see me because I was leaning against a big tree and they were behind me. Yea, they saw/heard me and they were gone.
Click to expand...



they are paranoid that way --LOL

noticed you are using a crossbow 

you like it 

have you been successful with it


----------



## sealybobo

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have fall turkey season
> 
> they have keen eye sight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't see me because I was leaning against a big tree and they were behind me. Yea, they saw/heard me and they were gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are paranoid that way --LOL
> 
> noticed you are using a crossbow
> 
> you like it
> 
> have you been successful with it
Click to expand...

I've shot 2 deer with it. I notice a lot of guys are buying these $400 crossbows. I don't know how good they are but I bought a $1000 ten point and it shoots far and fast. 60 yards accurate


----------



## Ringel05

sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
Click to expand...

Eons ago a bunch of us went camping, we were walking along a trail and a huge tom flew out of a tree to distract us from the flock heading up the side of the mountain.  I had a .22 rifle with me and one of the guys wanted to get him a turkey.......  I handed him the rifle and told him (sardonically) to have fun.  About an hour and a half later he comes straggling back into camp tired and frustrated.  He followed the flock up the mountain till he lost sight of them, started to turn back and he would hear them just above him and go after them again, this continued till he made it to the top of the mountain (West Virginia).  He hung out enjoying the view then headed back down, partway back down he stopped to rest, propped the rifle against a tree and sat with it just out of reach on a log.......  Sure enough the turkeys showed themselves and when he went for the rifle they were gone and the chase back up the hill was on.......  I sat listening, trying hard not to laugh as I knew what would happen, a wild turkey chase.......


----------



## jon_berzerk

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


sealybobo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> 
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have fall turkey season
> 
> they have keen eye sight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't see me because I was leaning against a big tree and they were behind me. Yea, they saw/heard me and they were gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are paranoid that way --LOL
> 
> noticed you are using a crossbow
> 
> you like it
> 
> have you been successful with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot 2 deer with it. I notice a lot of guys are buying these $400 crossbows. I don't know how good they are but I bought a $1000 ten point and it shoots far and fast. 60 yards accurate
Click to expand...



i mostly use my myles keller which i have had for years 

but i have thought about trying crossbow 

my brother in law does in Minnesota 

he has had great success with it


----------



## sealybobo

Ringel05 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eons ago a bunch of us went camping, we were walking along a trail and a huge tom flew out of a tree to distract us from the flock heading up the side of the mountain.  I had a .22 rifle with me and one of the guys wanted to get him a turkey.......  I handed him the rifle and told him (sardonically) to have fun.  About an hour and a half later he comes straggling back into camp tired and frustrated.  He followed the flock up the mountain till he lost sight of them, started to turn back and he would hear them just above him and go after them again, this continued till he made it to the top of the mountain (West Virginia).  He hung out enjoying the view then headed back down, partway back down he stopped to rest, propped the rifle against a tree and sat with it just out of reach on a log.......  Sure enough the turkeys showed themselves and when he went for the rifle they were gone and the chase back up the hill was on.......  I sat listening, trying hard not to laugh as I knew what would happen, a wild turkey chase.......
Click to expand...

Id love to do that in West Virginia. Bet it's beautiful.

I saw this show on wild turkeys. Very smart. And the guy raising them got an inside look at being a non human. For some reason the other animals weren't afraid of him when he was with the turkeys. Deer would come close. As soon as the birds left the animals stopped treating the guy like he was a non human. 

Oh and each bird faught and the loser always left till one day the guy only had one turkey left and it attacked him. He beat it away with a stick and it flew off.


----------



## Ringel05

sealybobo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is only in the past few years
> 
> that i have actually bought a tree stand
> 
> all of mine since i was a kid had been
> 
> makeshift stands made out of leftover lumber and nails
> 
> 
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eons ago a bunch of us went camping, we were walking along a trail and a huge tom flew out of a tree to distract us from the flock heading up the side of the mountain.  I had a .22 rifle with me and one of the guys wanted to get him a turkey.......  I handed him the rifle and told him (sardonically) to have fun.  About an hour and a half later he comes straggling back into camp tired and frustrated.  He followed the flock up the mountain till he lost sight of them, started to turn back and he would hear them just above him and go after them again, this continued till he made it to the top of the mountain (West Virginia).  He hung out enjoying the view then headed back down, partway back down he stopped to rest, propped the rifle against a tree and sat with it just out of reach on a log.......  Sure enough the turkeys showed themselves and when he went for the rifle they were gone and the chase back up the hill was on.......  I sat listening, trying hard not to laugh as I knew what would happen, a wild turkey chase.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id love to do that in West Virginia. Bet it's beautiful.
> 
> I saw this show on wild turkeys. Very smart. And the guy raising them got an inside look at being a non human. For some reason the other animals weren't afraid of him when he was with the turkeys. Deer would come close. As soon as the birds left the animals stopped treating the guy like he was a non human.
> 
> Oh and each bird faught and the loser always left till one day the guy only had one turkey left and it attacked him. He beat it away with a stick and it flew off.
Click to expand...

Wild turkeys are smart Ben Franklin wanted the turkey to be our national bird because they were so wily.  The best way to hunt turkey is find a turkey track (scout out where the turkey are) and sit back against a tree with a turkey call and wait for them to show up but don't be surprised if they spot you and run off before you can take a shot.  Hunting turkey is challenging at best.


----------



## sealybobo

Ringel05 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I want to get a deer to shut the guys at work up. Last year I shot Bambi so they don't give me credit for that and they don't realize it ain't easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eons ago a bunch of us went camping, we were walking along a trail and a huge tom flew out of a tree to distract us from the flock heading up the side of the mountain.  I had a .22 rifle with me and one of the guys wanted to get him a turkey.......  I handed him the rifle and told him (sardonically) to have fun.  About an hour and a half later he comes straggling back into camp tired and frustrated.  He followed the flock up the mountain till he lost sight of them, started to turn back and he would hear them just above him and go after them again, this continued till he made it to the top of the mountain (West Virginia).  He hung out enjoying the view then headed back down, partway back down he stopped to rest, propped the rifle against a tree and sat with it just out of reach on a log.......  Sure enough the turkeys showed themselves and when he went for the rifle they were gone and the chase back up the hill was on.......  I sat listening, trying hard not to laugh as I knew what would happen, a wild turkey chase.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id love to do that in West Virginia. Bet it's beautiful.
> 
> I saw this show on wild turkeys. Very smart. And the guy raising them got an inside look at being a non human. For some reason the other animals weren't afraid of him when he was with the turkeys. Deer would come close. As soon as the birds left the animals stopped treating the guy like he was a non human.
> 
> Oh and each bird faught and the loser always left till one day the guy only had one turkey left and it attacked him. He beat it away with a stick and it flew off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wild turkeys are smart Ben Franklin wanted the turkey to be our national bird because they were so wily.  The best way to hunt turkey is find a turkey track (scout out where the turkey are) and sit back against a tree with a turkey call and wait for them to show up but don't be surprised if they spot you and run off before you can take a shot.  Hunting turkey is challenging at best.
Click to expand...

Back up on the property. Last night I got up here around 2am. I didn't want to disturb the property so I went down 2 miles to where the road ends deep in the woods. I made a fire and laid a blanket out and slept under the trees with the dog. It was windy last night so beautiful. My brother got a hotel. He can't believe I can sleep like a cowboy.


----------



## sealybobo

That's winter wheat growing in center field. It's supposed to be good for the ground. Adds nutrients so in the future the ground might be able to grow other things


----------



## Ringel05

sealybobo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> 
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eons ago a bunch of us went camping, we were walking along a trail and a huge tom flew out of a tree to distract us from the flock heading up the side of the mountain.  I had a .22 rifle with me and one of the guys wanted to get him a turkey.......  I handed him the rifle and told him (sardonically) to have fun.  About an hour and a half later he comes straggling back into camp tired and frustrated.  He followed the flock up the mountain till he lost sight of them, started to turn back and he would hear them just above him and go after them again, this continued till he made it to the top of the mountain (West Virginia).  He hung out enjoying the view then headed back down, partway back down he stopped to rest, propped the rifle against a tree and sat with it just out of reach on a log.......  Sure enough the turkeys showed themselves and when he went for the rifle they were gone and the chase back up the hill was on.......  I sat listening, trying hard not to laugh as I knew what would happen, a wild turkey chase.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id love to do that in West Virginia. Bet it's beautiful.
> 
> I saw this show on wild turkeys. Very smart. And the guy raising them got an inside look at being a non human. For some reason the other animals weren't afraid of him when he was with the turkeys. Deer would come close. As soon as the birds left the animals stopped treating the guy like he was a non human.
> 
> Oh and each bird faught and the loser always left till one day the guy only had one turkey left and it attacked him. He beat it away with a stick and it flew off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wild turkeys are smart Ben Franklin wanted the turkey to be our national bird because they were so wily.  The best way to hunt turkey is find a turkey track (scout out where the turkey are) and sit back against a tree with a turkey call and wait for them to show up but don't be surprised if they spot you and run off before you can take a shot.  Hunting turkey is challenging at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back up on the property. Last night I got up here around 2am. I didn't want to disturb the property so I went down 2 miles to where the road ends deep in the woods. I made a fire and laid a blanket out and slept under the trees with the dog. It was windy last night so beautiful. My brother got a hotel. He can't believe I can sleep like a cowboy.
Click to expand...

I did my share of "campaigning" when I was younger........


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bambis taste good though and tender too
> 
> 
> 
> As I got up to leave I turn around and see 5 turkey almost within shooting distance. I start walking towards them but made a few too many noises and they walked away when I left and got to my car I looked down the road and there are those turkeys crossing the road about a hundred yards down dammit. I would have shot a turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eons ago a bunch of us went camping, we were walking along a trail and a huge tom flew out of a tree to distract us from the flock heading up the side of the mountain.  I had a .22 rifle with me and one of the guys wanted to get him a turkey.......  I handed him the rifle and told him (sardonically) to have fun.  About an hour and a half later he comes straggling back into camp tired and frustrated.  He followed the flock up the mountain till he lost sight of them, started to turn back and he would hear them just above him and go after them again, this continued till he made it to the top of the mountain (West Virginia).  He hung out enjoying the view then headed back down, partway back down he stopped to rest, propped the rifle against a tree and sat with it just out of reach on a log.......  Sure enough the turkeys showed themselves and when he went for the rifle they were gone and the chase back up the hill was on.......  I sat listening, trying hard not to laugh as I knew what would happen, a wild turkey chase.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id love to do that in West Virginia. Bet it's beautiful.
> 
> I saw this show on wild turkeys. Very smart. And the guy raising them got an inside look at being a non human. For some reason the other animals weren't afraid of him when he was with the turkeys. Deer would come close. As soon as the birds left the animals stopped treating the guy like he was a non human.
> 
> Oh and each bird faught and the loser always left till one day the guy only had one turkey left and it attacked him. He beat it away with a stick and it flew off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wild turkeys are smart Ben Franklin wanted the turkey to be our national bird because they were so wily.  The best way to hunt turkey is find a turkey track (scout out where the turkey are) and sit back against a tree with a turkey call and wait for them to show up but don't be surprised if they spot you and run off before you can take a shot.  Hunting turkey is challenging at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back up on the property. Last night I got up here around 2am. I didn't want to disturb the property so I went down 2 miles to where the road ends deep in the woods. I made a fire and laid a blanket out and slept under the trees with the dog. It was windy last night so beautiful. My brother got a hotel. He can't believe I can sleep like a cowboy.
Click to expand...


this is the best time of year to sleep outside by a campfire 

pheasants today limited out


----------



## Crixus

sealybobo said:


> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.




Aaaaaaagh! Get a harness!! Shot I have three I'll send you one. Bet yall will be seeing some of those big fat Michigan deer in no time. Remember, the does are better eating.


----------



## sealybobo

Crixus said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just bought 65 acres up north Michigan. Bought a quad, put up 3 tree stands up now me my brother and father in law are doing an evening hunt.
> 
> Every fern blowing looks like a deer.scary up in this tree not I got a safety harness.
> 
> So happy. In paradise. Like a little piece of our childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaagh! Get a harness!! Shot I have three I'll send you one. Bet yall will be seeing some of those big fat Michigan deer in no time. Remember, the does are better eating.
Click to expand...

My brother shot a doe.  Over 100 lbs.  I'm going back up this weekend.


----------



## sealybobo

RodISHI said:


> Congratulations!


I'm going to work on the property this weekend. But first I'm going on a business meeting in Whitehall Michigan. Google Whitehall, mi and the Boyne mountain, mi and it's probably a beautiful ride up north. I've never seen all that and I'm looking forward to the ride.

I'm taking my dog to a dog ranch in Whitehall so I can go to my meeting at 11am. Probably take an hour then I'm free. And I get paid my salary, milage to Whitehall and lunch I can expense. It's almost like a paid day off except the meeting but this is my best customer.

I think Michigan is such a beautiful state and I've never even seen so much of it. But what I've seen I love. 

So after meeting me and dog go up and get a cheap hotel Friday night then hook up with my brother Saturday. Work on property then he gets a nice expensive room in Boyne Highlands.

We're taking up the quadrunner too. I love these work weekends on the property. Little adventure.

Is there a more beautiful state than Michigan? God bless america


----------



## RodISHI

We haven't been to Michigan, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, or Wisconsin yet. Maybe someday if we ever get to traveling again. We used to take brief trips and scenic routes in Oregon, Washington and Canada when we had business meetings in Northern Idaho and we'd take different routes whenever traveling from place to place on winters south and back home.


----------



## sealybobo

RodISHI said:


> We haven't been to Michigan, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, or Wisconsin yet. Maybe someday if we ever get to traveling again. We used to take brief trips and scenic routes in Oregon, Washington and Canada when we had business meetings in Northern Idaho and we'd take different routes whenever traveling from place to place on winters south and back home.


It's beautiful here in Whitehall, mi. The huge lake that spills into lake Michigan is called white lake. Must be deep because there are huge yachts on it. Then I'm going up near lake charlevoix. Another huge deep inland lake that spills out into lake Michigan much further up north. 

I got to my meeting 2 hours early. I'm one of those people who's never late.


----------



## sealybobo

I shouldn't call them inland because they open up into lake Michigan so I guess they aren't inland lakes.


----------



## sealybobo

RodISHI said:


> We haven't been to Michigan, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, or Wisconsin yet. Maybe someday if we ever get to traveling again. We used to take brief trips and scenic routes in Oregon, Washington and Canada when we had business meetings in Northern Idaho and we'd take different routes whenever traveling from place to place on winters south and back home.


Loving it


----------



## Crixus

sealybobo said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't been to Michigan, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, or Wisconsin yet. Maybe someday if we ever get to traveling again. We used to take brief trips and scenic routes in Oregon, Washington and Canada when we had business meetings in Northern Idaho and we'd take different routes whenever traveling from place to place on winters south and back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it
Click to expand...




You got a nice spot right there. I have some I found at my old job. I'm leaving them alone till next year.


----------



## sealybobo

Crixus said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't been to Michigan, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, or Wisconsin yet. Maybe someday if we ever get to traveling again. We used to take brief trips and scenic routes in Oregon, Washington and Canada when we had business meetings in Northern Idaho and we'd take different routes whenever traveling from place to place on winters south and back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a nice spot right there. I have some I found at my old job. I'm leaving them alone till next year.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Check out the field. We planted winter wheat and alfalfa


----------



## jon_berzerk

sealybobo said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't been to Michigan, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, or Wisconsin yet. Maybe someday if we ever get to traveling again. We used to take brief trips and scenic routes in Oregon, Washington and Canada when we had business meetings in Northern Idaho and we'd take different routes whenever traveling from place to place on winters south and back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it
Click to expand...


looking good


----------



## Ringel05

sealybobo said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't been to Michigan, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, or Wisconsin yet. Maybe someday if we ever get to traveling again. We used to take brief trips and scenic routes in Oregon, Washington and Canada when we had business meetings in Northern Idaho and we'd take different routes whenever traveling from place to place on winters south and back home.
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful here in Whitehall, mi. The huge lake that spills into lake Michigan is called white lake. Must be deep because there are huge yachts on it. Then I'm going up near lake charlevoix. Another huge deep inland lake that spills out into lake Michigan much further up north.
> 
> I got to my meeting 2 hours early. I'm one of those people who's never late.
Click to expand...

Whitehall?  You're not in Upper Michigan, not even close, you're in central Michigan.


----------



## sealybobo

Crixus said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't been to Michigan, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New York, or Wisconsin yet. Maybe someday if we ever get to traveling again. We used to take brief trips and scenic routes in Oregon, Washington and Canada when we had business meetings in Northern Idaho and we'd take different routes whenever traveling from place to place on winters south and back home.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a nice spot right there. I have some I found at my old job. I'm leaving them alone till next year.
Click to expand...

Because of the snow I saw the deer walk right across the field to my bait pile of corn. It was dark so couldn't see antlers. After a half hour before sun up it left. I think more came later but now that suns up they're gone too. Argh. Hunters hell.


----------

